# claiming the stimulus check I never received



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I never received the 2nd check for 600. I'm doing the taxes and have tried to do the worksheet but its not clicking by me
Can I just put 600 on line 30 which is the amount I didn't receive. The worksheet ais telling me to put the 600 on line11 so I'm lost and probalby to dumd to figure it out.Or I'm using the wrong work sheet.
Any help would be appreciated.

I don't make anywhere near the 7500 for a single person

Thanks in advance 

Bernie


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You enter at line 11 of the recovery rebate worksheet the amount from line 11 from your 1040 not the other way round.

ie. enter your AGI from the 1040 onto line 11 of the rebate worksheet.

Its confusing because both are line 11.

I suspect that will make it easier to complete the spreadsheet...


----------

